# HELP PLEASE replacing rotted sole, top and bottom plate



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

How about a picture?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

The plates are not in tension so I don't see why they can't be made up of many small pieces, put in one at a time. But they may need through-bolts since pieces this short may split easily.
IMO, the pieces are only needed under the vertical studs but photos or diagrams will help.


----------



## dolson (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks I wll get picutes once i can get a hold of a camera, the piece will be about 4 to 5' long.


----------



## dolson (Apr 14, 2010)

*update*

Still looking for a camera but actual already have allot accomplished. the bottom plate is two 2x8 against each other sitting on the 2" side. the back one is good as I previously thought. I got the front one out easy enough with all the studs resting on the back one. 

I went out 4' from the corner of the house and then replaced a 6' section all in one piece, after that the board is solid for the other 14'. my now question become what should I use to secure the two bottom plates together? I have a local handy man working on another project he said to just us 3" galv screw. I used them sparingly to just hold the board inplace incase I need to use something else. Should I continue to use them to finish attaching the board or should I be using a nail? I could do a couple through bolts but the head wouldn’t sit flush for when I attach the siding, are those screws ok to use? Their home depot deck mate screws. 

Thank you for your help and expertise


----------

